# Pipe Trader Awards Are Available



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have just added another 3 new awards for the Pipe enthusiasts on Puff. The awards are for pipe and pipe tobacco trades and there are 3 levels of this award.

*Puff Pipe Trader - *Completed a minimum of 10 pipe or pipe tobacco trades
*Puff Pipe Trader Intermediate - *Completed a minimum of 25 pipe or pipe tobacco trades
*Puff Pipe Trader Expert - *Completed a minimum of 50 pipe or pipe tobacco trades

I know that we have a very active pipe community on Puff so submit your proof of trades and we'll get those awards issued.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for setting this up for the pipers!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Although it's going to be tough for those of us who aren't into cigars...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Although it's going to be tough for those of us who aren't into cigars...


I believe that is just a typo. I think its supposed to read "tobacco trades"


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I believe that is just a typo. I think its supposed to read "tobacco trades"


You are correct. It was a typo. I made the edit. Good catch.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I traded my soul to the devil for a pound of FVF do I get an award?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave.73 said:


> *Puff Pipe Trader - *Completed a minimum of 10 pipe or pipe tobacco trades
> *Puff Pipe Trader Intermediate - *Completed a minimum of 25 pipe or pipe tobacco trades
> *Puff Pipe Trader Expert - *Completed a minimum of 50 pipe or pipe tobacco trades


<<<<<<<<< nothing for 129 trades? :cheeky:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> <<<<<<<<< nothing for 129 trades? :cheeky:


Ron you can request the 'expert' trader award by clicking on the 'request your award' link on the right side of the forum home page.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave.73 said:


> Ron you can request the 'expert' trader award by clicking on the 'request your award' link on the right side of the forum home page.


Seems like there should be a Puff Pipe Trader Grandmaster level for Ron.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave.73 said:


> Ron you can request the 'expert' trader award by clicking on the 'request your award' link on the right side of the forum home page.


I just noticed this thread (exactly one year later) -duh-
Where's that link at again?


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

here ya go Puff Cigar Discussion Forums - Awards


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> I just noticed this thread (exactly one year later) -duh-
> Where's that link at again?


Here you go Ron...

Puff Cigar Discussion Forums - Awards


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I traded my soul to the devil for a pound of FVF do I get an award?


And they say you can't out bargain the devil!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> I traded my soul to the devil for a pound of FVF do I get an award?


 I think you get your award -- uh -- sometime in the future. He gives it to you personally.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Ah found it!
<<<<<< somewhere there it should be


----------

